
Let’s Build a Web Server, Part 3 - rspivak
https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbaws-part3/
======
eatonphil
Nice post and series. Here [0] is my take on the topic in Node.js (but more
comparable to the Part 2 of this series).

Now that you mentioned WSGI though I'm tempted to write a post on building a
client/server over that protocol too (or probably FastCGI instead).

[0] [http://notes.eatonphil.com/web-server-basics-http-and-
socket...](http://notes.eatonphil.com/web-server-basics-http-and-sockets.html)

~~~
rspivak
Thanks for the link

------
halayli
web server tutorials should focus more on designing/building encoding/decoding
pipelines. Because that's what it's really about. i/o can be disk, network, or
proxing to another http client etc.

Once the web server is built, you'll realize that you need to support
compressing/decompressing, or piping blobs to some other encoder/decoder.

~~~
leetbulb
I'd love some material on the topics you mentioned for Go.

